# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Phần mềm gửi tin nhắn trên forum

## trinhhiep.camera

*forum spam inbox*

*mass pm vbulletin* *v2.8*
homepage http://massforumposter.com/forum-spam-inbox
bạn muốn gửi tin nhắn quảng cáo tới toàn bộ nick trong một forum nào đó. hoặc bạn muốn gửi tin nhắn tới những người thường xuyên online của một forum nào đó. phần mềm này sẽ giúp bạn làm việc này.
các chức năng chính:
- chạy đa luồng, nhiều nick cùng một lúc.
- vượt qua khống chế về thời gian giữa các lần post bài của forum.
- cấu hình đơn giản, dễ sự dụng
- *spam* được đa số các forum ở vn như muare,5giay, webtretho,lamchame, zing….
nếu có nhu cầu phần mềm demo, vui lòng liên lạc với mình qua email* [email protected]*. mình sẽ gửi demo cho các bạn.
một số giao diện chức năng:

----------

